# Is she or she she not a silver grulla?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No. Unless she carries silver, she is not a silver. (peeve of mine)

She is what most people refer to as a "silver" grulla/light slate grulla though.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> No. Unless she carries silver, she is not a silver. (peeve of mine)
> 
> She is what most people refer to as a "silver" grulla/light slate grulla though.


 
Thats what I mean though, just color wise we were arguing whether she was silver grulla or not.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I started to wonder if she was grulla at all, because I didn't see a dorsal stripe. Good thing I peaked in your barn before I opened my mouth!

Pretty girl - must have paint in her background or something to cause those blue eyes.

Funny that I'd never even seen a grulla before I got my Dancer - now they are popping up everywhere. I thought they were supposed to be a rare color - guess not as rare as they used to be?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

dee said:


> I thought they were supposed to be a rare color - guess not as rare as they used to be?


Ah now that we can test for colour, 'rare' colours like grulla are relatively easy to come by - we can test for all the things that will cause it. So if you have two homozygous blacks, neither carrying agouti, and one homozygous dun... the resulting foal will be grulla


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I guess to me grulla is grulla, I've never refered to my grulla as anything, but grulla, and if I saw or owned yours I'd probably refer to her as grulla.

I guess what it comes down to is, do you think she looks silver? She looks silver enough to me, if you want to call her a silver grulla I don't see a problem w/ that.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

The problem with calling her a silver grulla just because she has a silvery hue to her coat is that that's not what "silver" is referring to. If you call something "silver", it means it has the Silver gene.


----------



## Haleys (Jun 28, 2012)

*Double Cream Dilution - Can I get in on this bet??*

Looks to me like she is Gulla with a double Cream dilution. The red hairs in her mane and tail are a tell tale sign . . . From what I have seen in pictures that the horses were tested and had a double Cream dilution. She is a beauty and I would love to have her 

Dee - If you look at the last picture where she is going over the tarp you can see her Dorsal on her Butt. Just goes to show you that she has great muscle definition!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She's not a Double Dilute. She's to dark for that.


----------

